# Posthumous no longer at Cultman



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Just got this e-mail from Steve. 

"NOTE! We will no longer be carrying Posthumous Productions products.
If there is something you want, now is the time to order! When they
are gone, they are gone".


Anyone know whats up?
Also when I tried to link to his online hobby shop it came up with a message "unable to locate site"
I know he is at iHobbyExpo for the remainder of the week. 
I hope all is well because he is TOP Shelf in my book. When it comes to dealing with sellers in this biz. 
Darn it!







Just my luck, just when I had plans to buy a bunch of Posthumous Productions products in the near future I get caught off gaurd with never have the $s at hand to make the buys now. 
Anyone else going to carry PP stuff? If not is a new company posible in the works to make add-ons and after market stuff.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Lt, how ya doin' ? Somewhere on the board recently there was a duscussion on Post. Prods. Something the owner did that dusturbed people here but I forget what the heck it was right now. Maybe if you search the forum for it ?? Wish my memory didn't leak like a tea ball lately !


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Hobbyshop is coming up fine for me.

http://culttvman.biz/

And yes, I am discontinuing the Posthumous line. Not much more to say than that!

Steve


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Nope, sumthin wrong Steve, it didn't come in for me either.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The link don't work for me. Is it panic time?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Lloyd Collins said:


> The link don't work for me. Is it panic time?


Not yet Lloyd, wait til you see me running by yanking my few hairs out, take your cue from that.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Link worked for me.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Strange? 

I bought a bunch of heads for my own personal collection, stuff directly from John Apgar not too long ago and everything worked out fine for me. Cult MUST have his reasons. Maybe they didn't sell well for him, maybe there was a falling out, or maybe John just wants to retire from making them. 

I don't know if anyone had problems with Posthumous Productions, but it went well for me.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

The link worked fine for me.

Without getting into private matters, is this simply the end of a relationship between two business entities, or is the Posthumous line being closed?


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Steve, I just tried the link and now its working fine. Nuff said for me ref: Posthumous line. Keep up the great work.
Hey Dabs, Life is,well It is what it is. Crazy with wife, kids, barley have the time to breath fact is got to go now the boy is calling for his dad.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I just tried the link posted above _and_ the link on Steve's main site--neither of 'em worked ("Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage").


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

A few folks had problems accessing the site today, but it worked fine at various times for me. It could be a minor server issue. 

The Posthumous parts sold well. I'm just no longer going to be carrying them.

Steve


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I tried the link again, and I just got a page with large friendly letters, saying DON'T PANIC!. I feel better already.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

http://culttvman.biz/ <--Cult did not register this form of his website. So DNS will not resolve it to the following;
http://www.culttvman.biz/ <--Which does work due to the "www.".


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

heiki said:


> http://www.culttvman.biz/ <--Which does work due to the "www.".


Nope....


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

See, I told ya. I still have my hair yet.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

So now you have many bad hair days, to look forward to.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

heiki said:


> http://culttvman.biz/ <--Cult did not register this form of his website. So DNS will not resolve it to the following;
> http://www.culttvman.biz/ <--Which does work due to the "www.".


Both links worked for me...

MMM


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

worked for me too. But it takes me into his home page. Is that where it's suppose to go?


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I'm glad I bagged that Hendrix kit when I did. Just out of interest, given that Cultman is no longer stocking them, is there a Posthumous site? A quick google showed nothing.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Found this(?):

http://home.cshore.com/bucwheat/repl.htm

Basically kicks you back to CTV but some other goodies you might be interested in


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

miniature sun said:


> I'm glad I bagged that Hendrix kit when I did. Just out of interest, given that Cultman is no longer stocking them, is there a Posthumous site? A quick google showed nothing.


No.
Posthumous has no web presence.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Only mail order.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry about the website problems on Wednesday. There were server issues but it should be fine at this time.

Steve


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I have worked with "Fast" John Apgar from Posthumous as a retailer, a build-up artist and more recently as a sculptor and photographer. NONE of the Posthumous line is being discontinued, and having spoken to John this morning, he is ready to fill my reorder of the latest parts set, "The Tingler" (for the Moebius Jekyll) which debuted at Chiller two weeks ago. John advertises regularly in AFM and can be contacted through his ad info, many of his kits are available from "Monsters in Motion", or you can contact me at [email protected] and order product through me
(I stock most of the parts sets and the Aurora "Shoulda" kit line). AFM # 38
(the Aurora issue) featured a pretty good overview of the replacement parts
market featuring Diceman, Posthumous and my own line among others. LOTS of pics of what is out there (MANY of them shot by yours truly :thumbsup: )
With all the new styrene out there, there are ENDLESS possibilities for conversion parts , and I don't foresee a slowdown anytime soon. Speaking for John and myself, thanks to all the styrene fans out there who have supported our projects in the past; there is ALOT to look forward to!  

Tom Parker
Cult of Personality Productions


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I saw "The Tingler" on one of the websites. It's a remarkable rendition of Vincent Price! 

I've also been building all the replacement head kits for Frankenstein, Dracula, The Mummy, The Creature, The Hunchback, and Jekyll. They look great and when I get them finished, I'll post the pics.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

"The Tingler" features a Vincent Price portrait head sculpt by Joy and Tom. I fabricated the rest of the parts and did the build-up in the Model Museum over at the Clubhouse Forum (although Joy and Tom also painted the head used in the build...). I should have these in stock within a week or two.
Tom


----------

